# Holy shit.... Pgcl??



## Digitalash (Sep 20, 2011)

noticed this on the list from one of the sponsors and had to look it up... Never heard of this shit and I don't plan to use it but it sounds pretty ridiculous

OK for whatever reason I can't copy/paste from this but here's the link.

PGCL - Bodybuilding's Most Hardcore Drug?

WELL worth the read, seriously

More anabolic than mgf, burns fat faster than DNP, more vascularity than EPO. Side effects sound retarded bad though. Don't even know where to begin on this?


----------



## Usealittle (Sep 20, 2011)

Iv use it...... Don't take to much, unless you want cramps that will make u want to die! Also 1-15 min after injection I better be next to a bathroom with lots of TP! If you so take it don't worry when u pee out your butt. That's what it makes u do....

After 4-5 shots it really calms down unless u up the doses


----------



## Digitalash (Sep 20, 2011)

Damn wasn't expecting to find some first hand feedback. What were your results though? Muscle gain/fatloss etc.? After reading a bit more it sounds like alot of the site specific growth is from temporary inflammation, would you agree? Were you using it for contest prep or just to drop some fat etc.? Were the side effects as bad as they sound, or like dnp can it be done safely if very careful? 

I don't really intend to try it, at least not anytime in the foreseeable future, more or less asking out of curiosity.


----------



## Usealittle (Sep 20, 2011)

The longest iv takin it was 8days.... To drop water and hardin up a little


----------



## naturopath (Sep 20, 2011)

Week 2 of  PGCL..  Using it after a WAY long cycle of Clen/T3/Keto..  Went too long on the Clen..  Also was using Tren Ace, Anavar, Test Cyp. 2iu HGH before incorporating PGCL.  Tapered to 200mg per week test, HGH, Anavar 30mg, and PGCL.  Fat loss continues even with the long clen/T3 cycle and stopping it..  No loss of muscle, possibly even some gains, noticable strength gains and all shoulder pain is gone, but probably die to discontinuing Clen.  Also no shaky hands, twitching, etc.!

If someone can't handle this stuff, they need to get out of this game.  Yes, you run to the bathroom about 15 min after taking it..   Some people pay big bucks for a colon cleanse.   Just buy some Cottonelle...  I am going to run it for a 3-4 weeks and see.  So far, I like..  Going to phase down to Ostarine, HGH, PCT and PGCL.  Then run another Clen cycle before a SERIOUS cycle..


----------



## Digitalash (Sep 21, 2011)

I'm pretty surprised to hear people using this, only because I've never even heard it mentioned before. I kinda figured that the side effects sounded worse than they really are. Just like DNP, most of the shit you read makes it sound like everyone who takes it ends up dead with a body temp of 108. Still have no need for it at this point but I'm always curious about the new shit that's out there. 

If you get a chance check back every once in a while bro, I'd like to see what kind of results you get.


----------



## Usealittle (Sep 21, 2011)

I know it's off topic but iv takin dnp also.... Lol, oh man! The night sweats where fuckin hell! Carbs made the heat worse....


----------



## Digitalash (Sep 21, 2011)

Yeah when I first heard of dnp it was on a non AAS related bodybuilding forum. Everyone there seemed to think using it safely was impossible and it would absolutely kill you everytime. Just like anything the dangers are usually overhyped if used RESPONSIBLY. Unfortunately too many people are willing to take anything they think will give them an edge without taking the time to research it first, and that ruins things for the rest of us.


----------



## naturopath (Sep 21, 2011)

Some sides are tolerable with AAS,peptides, etc. and some are simply not depending on the person..  I took "Cut Mix" by Dragon Pharma along with test cyp. and LOVED IT.  I phased over to straight out Tren Hex instead of cut mix, and UGH..  I literally killed my libido and amost ended up with ED afterfirst dose.  I have WAY to much going on for that..  For me, that is like a death wish..   I have created too much expectation in that area.  The sides left in one week..   I won't even touch Deca for this reason.  NOW, as for PGCL, DNP, CLEN, etc. it is no big deal..  Some twitching, cramping, pooping, temp. elevation, night sweats, is all no big deal..  I just wonder what on EARTH I have done to cause me to start snoring after decades of not doing so..  Crazy stuff..


----------



## GMO (Sep 21, 2011)

*Side Effects of PGCL*:


Using a minimal dose of  40mcg, within ten minutes users will immediately have to evacuate their  bowels. _*Prolonged diarrhea*_ for several minutes will be encountered  alongside _*abdominal pain*_. At the same time, _*the area injected will  become inflamed and painful to either touch*_ or to contract, but usually  this subsides to a point where the muscle can still be worked  effectively. _*A fall in energy levels, nausea, body temperature and  flu-like symptoms*_ is a common occurrence. Although the magnitude of the  side effects tends to diminish with continued use, they remain  nevertheless, and _*PGCL is nothing other than an uncomfortable experience  for the user.*_


*I think I'll stick to peps, slin and aas...*



​


----------



## Digitalash (Sep 21, 2011)

That's what I'm saying, but from what the guys above say it's not as bad as it sounds? Not gonna lie I'm the type to try it anyway just out of curiosity. Not for many years though, gear is more than enough for me at this point


----------

